# NEED 1 OR 2 DIVERS FOR THURSDAY 6-19



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

NEED 1 OR 2 DIVERS FOR THURSDAY 6-19 TO SPLIT FUEL CALL CHAD 777-6722


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

What's the guestimated cost? I can't get out, but I know some folks like to know this. Mostly inshore or deeper? The Viz is improving slowly but surely out there.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I PUT IN AROUND 7:30AT FT WALTON DOING 2 DIVES 80'-100' THE VIS ON SATURDAY WAS AROUND 50'-60' GAS WILL BE $30-$40 A PERSONYOU CAN BRING A GUN OR NOT SO FAR THE FORECAST LOOKS GOOD


----------

